# is there a quietest router?



## anon125 (Oct 2, 2011)

my old B&D makes a horrendous noise!
thanks all


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Sounds like it's time to by a new one  if it's same one you have posted pictures of.

====



anon125 said:


> my old B&D makes a horrendous noise!
> thanks all


----------



## anon125 (Oct 2, 2011)

yes but i need to know which is the quietest!
thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

none of them are ,,that's why you need ear plugs when you use them, 80db can take your hearing out in short order..  if you spin a cutting tool at 20,000 rpm's it going to make some racket.. the key for me is not to run them at 20,000 rpm's I run most bits at 8,000 rpm's most of the time, think how fast that is, no other tool you have in the shop will turn a cutting tool that fast the norm..

======




anon125 said:


> yes but i need to know which is the quietest!
> thanks


----------



## anon125 (Oct 2, 2011)

some are quieter than others
thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I haven't got any suitable for a library... quietest one I have is the Hitachi M12VC. The Triton isn't to bad, the rest are pretty loud.


----------



## lastberserker (Sep 24, 2011)

Bosch Colt is pretty quiet. It's a bit on a smallish side though


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

In the UK I'd say the Bosch GOF2000 is probably the quietest big router. I believe these are sold as the 1619EVS in North America. The other quiet router I've used is the Festool Of1010. In reality none of them is particularly when they are cutting sheet materials, though

Regards

Phil


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi anon,

Without question, the quietest router is the one that isn't running. ":^)

If you don't mind, please share why you need to know which is "quietest".

They are all loud enough that common sense dictates the use of protection. If you are worried about disturbing the neighbors, the db level between routers isn't big enough to make a difference. Table mounting will give the best results for lowering the sound level. (Table design can make a huge difference.)

The choice should be based upon your routing needs, not the db level.

Mike


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

The quietest router, is a cordless router! Something like an old Stanley 71, or such, router plane.


----------



## CR1 (Aug 11, 2011)

yah it's a 3 - 5 HP shaper

Little motors that wind high are noisy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

One more to add to the list, Stanley 55 and the 45 the true routers..

Stanley 55 | eBay

===


----------



## anon125 (Oct 2, 2011)

the makita RF1101 is supposed to be the quietest.....
thanks all


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone else feel a hook trying to set in your mouth?

Mike


----------

